# Zenn, EEstor update



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

How many times have you heard of an investment scheme where they keep telling you "give us just a little more money and you will get your return"?

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=1616631

Would be nice if any of this were true, but I certainly won't recommend Zenn stock to anyone.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> How many times have you heard of an investment scheme where they keep telling you "give us just a little more money and you will get your return"?


I could think of a couple dozen government grant/welfare programs that work off of this premise. "Give me a little more money then I can get off welfare". "Give me another 20 billion and I can finally start building my Chevy Volts"

I also love how Zenn has only made $545,000 in revenue


----------



## mm22176 (May 25, 2009)

_Zenn_, _EEstor update_ EV News. *...* another 20 billion and I can finally start building my Chevy Volts" I also love how _Zenn_ has only made $545000 in revenue *...
_________________________________________________________
search engine marketing
airsoft gun

*


----------

